# ganz simples "insert into.." funktioniert nicht ;(



## splat (16. November 2003)

hallo,
ich befasse mich noch nicht sehr lange mit mysql und php. jetzt habe ich vor ganz simple ein paar sachen in meine datenbank zu adden. das ganze soll über ein html formular geschehen, welches $datum und $text an ein php file weitergeben soll. das script soll dann zur datenbank connecten und die daten eintragen.

mit sqlmyadmin habe ich eine tabelle namens "events" erstellt mit 2 spalten:
date und text.

das formular funktioniert soweit, das connecten zur datenbank auch.. und ich bekomme keinen einzigen fehler angezeigt.. was mich wundert, denn in der datenbank wurde nichts eingetragen  


php script:

<?
mysql_connect("localhost", "dbname", "pass");
mysql_query("INSERT INTO events VALUES ('$datum', '$text')");
mysql_close();
?>

sieht hier vielleicht irgendjemand einen fehler?

greets, marc... (der nur ganz wenig plan hat von php und mysql..)


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. November 2003)

Probier's mal so:
	
	
	



```
<?
$datum = $_REQUEST["datum"];
$text = $_REQUEST["text"];

mysql_connect("localhost", "dbname", "pass");
mysql_query("INSERT INTO events VALUES ('$datum', '$text')");
mysql_close();
?>
```


----------



## eLorFiN (17. November 2003)

Genereller  Tipp bei solchen Geschichten: mysql_query(anweisung) or die(mysql_error);

hier wird dir der Fehler angezeigt, das kannst du auch beim connecten anwenden, wer weiß, da liegen die Fehler in der Regel.


----------



## splat (17. November 2003)

ich hab jetzt den code mal geändert.. danke für die tips 
aber die tabelle ist immernoch leer ;/
 -> http://www.da-bassline.com/sql.jpg


derzeitiger inhalt:

<?
$datum = $_REQUEST["datum"];
$text = $_REQUEST["text"];
mysql_connect("localhost", "dbname", "pass")or die ("keine Verbindung möglich: " .mysql_error());
mysql_query("INSERT INTO events VALUES ('$datum', '$text')");
mysql_close();
?>

gibt es vielleicht noch etwas was falsch sein könnte?
datum und text vom formular aus forwarden an das php script funktioniert. das hab ich bereits getestet.


----------



## Texaner (21. November 2003)

Moin,

ändere mal deine Insert-Anweisung.
von:

mysql_query("INSERT INTO events VALUES ('$datum', '$text')");

in

mysql_query("INSERT INTO events (*DeineSpaltennamen*) VALUES ('$datum', '$text')");


----------



## splat (21. November 2003)

*funktioniert *

danke für eure hilfe, aber es lag anscheinend daran das ich die datenbank vorher nicht selektiert habe..

jetzt funktioniert alles ohne probleme:

mysql_select_db("dbname");
mysql_query("INSERT INTO events VALUES ('$datum', '$text)");


----------

